# Biden invia nuovi armi. Russia riprende esercitazioni nucleari.



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2022)

Dietrofront di Joe Biden, che dopo aver negato nei giorni scorsi l'invio di armi a medio raggio all'Ucraina, per evitare un attacco diretto ad obiettivi russi con escalation pericolosa, ora annuncia che fornirà all’Ucraina sistemi missilistici Himars, che hanno una gittata di 80 chilometri.

"Non vogliamo rovesciare Putin. L’obiettivo dell’America è chiaro: vogliamo vedere un’Ucraina democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera."

La Russia risponde in modo aggressivo, riprendendo le esercitazioni nucleari a nordest di Mosca.
"Qualsiasi fornitura di armi all’Ucraina, non importa come Washington la sostenga, aumenta il rischio di uno scontro diretto tra la Federazione russa e gli Stati Uniti."


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dietrofront di Joe Biden, che dopo aver negato nei giorni scorsi l'invio di armi a medio raggio all'Ucraina, per evitare un attacco diretto ad obiettivi russi con escalation pericolosa, ora annuncia che fornirà all’Ucraina sistemi missilistici Himars, che hanno una gittata di 80 chilometri.
> 
> "Non vogliamo rovesciare Putin. L’obiettivo dell’America è chiaro: vogliamo vedere un’Ucraina democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera."
> 
> ...


La Russia entri nell'ottica che finchè non si ritirano, il resto del mondo occidentale rifornirà l'Ucraina.
Non gli sta bene? Ci dichiarino guerra.
Altrimenti tacciano e se la facciano andare bene, perchè la cosa non cambierà.
Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


----------



## varvez (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


Suvvia, lascia stare gli USA


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia entri nell'ottica che finchè non si ritirano, il resto del mondo occidentale rifornirà l'Ucraina.
> Non gli sta bene? Ci dichiarino guerra.
> Altrimenti tacciano e se la facciano andare bene, perchè la cosa non cambierà.
> Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


Altrimenti c' è sempre tempo per un bel default


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dietrofront di Joe Biden, che dopo aver negato nei giorni scorsi l'invio di armi a medio raggio all'Ucraina, per evitare un attacco diretto ad obiettivi russi con escalation pericolosa, ora annuncia che fornirà all’Ucraina sistemi missilistici Himars, che hanno una gittata di 80 chilometri.
> 
> "Non vogliamo rovesciare Putin. L’obiettivo dell’America è chiaro: vogliamo vedere un’Ucraina democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera."
> 
> ...


Mi piace perché mettono in chiaro che farebbero un regalo atomico pure nel loro territorio illibato dalle guerre.. forse così cambiano abitudini eh 

Il brutto è che vale anche per tutto occidente se continuiamo a seguire il nonno pazzo e chi c'è l'ha messo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia entri nell'ottica che finchè non si ritirano, il resto del mondo occidentale rifornirà l'Ucraina.
> Non gli sta bene? Ci dichiarino guerra.
> Altrimenti tacciano e se la facciano andare bene, perchè la cosa non cambierà.
> Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


Guarda che in tv dicono chiaramente che siamo in guerra.. tra l'altro siamo gli unici che abbiamo messo lo stato di guerra


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

tra i quattro aggettivi esilaranti scelti (democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera) è difficile scegliere il più surreale, tuttavia propendo per "indipendente"


----------



## Andris (1 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia entri nell'ottica che finchè non si ritirano, il resto del mondo occidentale rifornirà l'Ucraina.
> Non gli sta bene? Ci dichiarino guerra.
> Altrimenti tacciano e se la facciano andare bene, perchè la cosa non cambierà.
> Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


in realtà i rifornimenti americani ci sono già da parecchi anni con tanto di istruttori mandati, con l'invasione hanno solo aumentato e presumibilmente continuerebbero anche dopo giustificando il tutto come tutela a non ripetersi
per l'Europa è un fenomeno nuovo e già ci sono parecchi distinguo, poi ovviamente il tutto è agevolato dall'UE perchè se fossimo singoli stati senza alleanza vorrei vedere fare le stesse cose...
poi c'è il solito mondo dei baciapile della Regina (Canada, Regno Unito, Australia, Nuova Zelanda), ma è recente

certo è che si continua a ignorare che il resto del pianeta lo consideri uno scontro regionale, infatti non partecipano alle sanzioni anche paesi che non hanno rapporti commerciali con la Russia
lo stanno pubblicando anche media di tutto rispetto in Occidente e la politica tira dritto


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Altrimenti c' è sempre tempo per un bel default


Io segno tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

*Gran Bretagna annuncia invio di missili a lunga gittata.*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna annuncia invio di missili a lunga gittata.*



L’altro cancro del Mondo insieme ai compari USA.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna annuncia invio di missili a lunga gittata.*


Si entra nel vivo allora, mi piace quando Biden dice che Kiev ha promesso di non usarli sul suolo russo


----------



## vota DC (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna annuncia invio di missili a lunga gittata.*


Da usare contro la loro colonia ribelle? Biden ha detto di non usare i missili su suolo russo, usarli su suolo ucraino è uno spreco quindi o lo vendono o gli inglesi sono schizzati e vogliono riconquistare gli Usa.


----------



## Riccardo88 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dietrofront di Joe Biden, che dopo aver negato nei giorni scorsi l'invio di armi a medio raggio all'Ucraina, per evitare un attacco diretto ad obiettivi russi con escalation pericolosa, ora annuncia che fornirà all’Ucraina sistemi missilistici Himars, che hanno una gittata di 80 chilometri.
> 
> "Non vogliamo rovesciare Putin. L’obiettivo dell’America è chiaro: vogliamo vedere un’Ucraina democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera."
> 
> ...


Ma no, non stanno minacciando di nuclearizzarci, sono solo esercitazioni programmate, le armi mai viste prima era riferito ai missili ipersonici, le paure sulla guerra erano pura isteria occidentale. 
Che livelli i ruski..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Da usare contro la loro colonia ribelle? Biden ha detto di non usare i missili su suolo russo, usarli su suolo ucraino è uno spreco quindi o lo vendono o *gli inglesi sono schizzati e vogliono riconquistare gli Usa.*



Sarebbe un plot twist mica male


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dietrofront di Joe Biden, che dopo aver negato nei giorni scorsi l'invio di armi a medio raggio all'Ucraina, per evitare un attacco diretto ad obiettivi russi con escalation pericolosa, ora annuncia che fornirà all’Ucraina sistemi missilistici Himars, che hanno una gittata di 80 chilometri.
> 
> "Non vogliamo rovesciare Putin. L’obiettivo dell’America è chiaro: vogliamo vedere un’Ucraina democratica, indipendente, sovrana e prospera."
> 
> ...



Visto che sono contrari, farei fare a quegli idioti del PD e quel criminale di Dragowski da scudi umani contro le esercitazioni nucleari, piazzandoli nel luogo del bersaglio.

Lo hanno fatto quando sono montati sulla barca della Carola, no? Eh, vediamo se avranno successo anche stavolta.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Giugno 2022)

Che palle ancora sta storia..che si sbrighino i russi a conquistare tutto il donbas e si chiuda sta faccenda perché non se ne può più e rischiamo di farci sempre più male… spero che a lungo andare, tranne gli USA , tutti gli altri lascino da sola l’ucraina


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna annuncia invio di missili a lunga gittata.*


Un bel Satan su Londra, sarebbe un sogno


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

la voce secondo cui entro il 1 luglio i russi e filorussi avranno tutto il Donbass è abbastanza realistica.
la regione di Lugansk è praticamente liberata, resta qualcosa di più nella regione di Donetsk

queste armi non hanno alcun impatto sul fronte più caldo, perchè non le ricevono e restano nell'ovest
a parte che neanche le saprebbero usare...

tra morti e feriti gravi ogni giorno un migliaio di famiglie piange un padre o un fratello...è una mattanza


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

*ministro Interni polacco:

"Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*


ora sì che li riconosco...sembrava strana questa accoglienza ai migranti
quattro mesi di resistenza è una grande impresa per il governo...

alcuni torneranno in Ucraina, altri verso i gonzi che danno soldi senza chiedere alcun impegno...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Interni polacco:
> 
> "Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
> Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*
> ...


Lampedusa è pronta


----------



## hakaishin (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Interni polacco:
> 
> "Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
> Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*
> ...


Piano piano verranno lasciati da soli come è giusto che sia


----------



## Milanoide (2 Giugno 2022)

Boh! Quanto accanimento contro gli anglo-americani.
Si, sono stati un po' imperialisti...
... però il nostro relativo benessere deve molto a loro.
Qualcuno molto dotto dice che chi sta sotto i russi alla fine vincerà perché è più resiliente essendo abituato ad una qualità di vita inferiore. Le sanzioni non li intaccano minimamente...
Però, tifare per i russi, non equivale a tifare per un futuro più miserevole?
Se si guarda la destinazione di chi emigra, non vedo questa coda per entrare in Russia. 
Viceversa, USA e UK sono le destinazioni più ambite. Come mai?
Chiedo per un amico, eh, eh!


----------



## Sam (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Interni polacco:
> 
> "Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
> Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*
> ...


Ogni riferimento a persone o cose è puramente casuale, immagino.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Interni polacco:
> 
> "Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
> Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*
> ...



Se ne stiano tranquilli, li accogliamo noi.

Tanto il debito pubblico ce lo permette, un altro bell'aumento sulla benzina e sul gas e poi latreremo alla solidarietà, e contro tutti i fascismi.

Poi gli itagliani si consoleranno scaldandosi al calore delle macerie fiammeggianti delle sedi di partito. Possibilmente con gli esponenti politici all'interno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi gli itagliani si consoleranno scaldandosi al calore delle macerie fiammeggianti delle sedi di partito. Possibilmente con gli esponenti politici all'interno.



Tutti a scaldarci al Nazareno, come in un camping party


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti a scaldarci al Nazareno, come in un camping party



Ecco, lì bisognerebbe che nottetempo qualcuno dipingesse sui tetti una qualche offesa pesante a Putin, visibile anche dai satelliti, sperando che così ammolli un paio di testate, di quelle che lasciano un bel cratere.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

La Von der Leyen ha dichiarato che Kiev deve vincere e Putin fallire.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Von der Leyen ha dichiarato che Kiev deve vincere e Putin fallire.


e la Juve vincere la Champions


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e la Juve vincere la Champions



A chiedere così tanto non ci arriva nemmeno Biden


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A chiedere così tanto non ci arriva nemmeno Biden


Magari chiede 33 miliardi al congresso per trasfromarla nel Psg 2


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Magari chiede 33 miliardi al congresso per trasfromarla nel Psg 2



Potrebbe farlo la Dinamo Kiev.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Interni polacco:
> 
> "Dal 1 luglio la Polonia non darà più il contributo ai migranti
> Dovranno trovarsi un lavoro o andare via"*
> ...


Tiro ad indovinare dove andranno ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Von der Leyen ha dichiarato che Kiev deve vincere e Putin fallire.


Inizio a pensare che quel pagliaccio comico ucraino sia davvero al 100% un pupazzo in mano a nato e usa, e che lo abbiano rimbambito a tal punto da fargli credere davvero di poter vincere la russia. Finchè sta ebete e l'altro americano rimbambito continuano con sti discorsi fasulli il comico scemo sarà sempre convinto di vincere una guerra che non vincerà mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

*Intelligence USA conferma che Putin ha un cancro in forma avanzata, e che a marzo è scampato ad un tentativo di omicidio.*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> *Inizio a pensare che quel pagliaccio comico ucraino sia davvero al 100% un pupazzo in mano a nato e usa*, e che lo abbiano rimbambito a tal punto da fargli credere davvero di poter vincere la russia. Finchè sta ebete e l'altro americano rimbambito continuano con sti discorsi fasulli il comico scemo sarà sempre convinto di vincere una guerra che non vincerà mai.



Questo per me è lampante dall’inizio.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence USA conferma che Putin ha un cancro in forma avanzata, e che a marzo è scampato ad un tentativo di omicidio.*



Lo hanno visitato loro?


----------



## Riccardo88 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence USA conferma che Putin ha un cancro in forma avanzata, e che a marzo è scampato ad un tentativo di omicidio.*


Quanto mi dispiace


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo hanno visitato loro?


Ma come?? Non lo sai che sono l' intelligence per eccellenza?? Sono gli stessi idioti mononeuronali che asserivamo con certezza che in Iraq ci fossero armi di distrazione di massa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma come?? Non lo sai che sono l' intelligence per eccellenza?? Sono gli stessi idioti mononeuronali che asserivamo con certezza che in Iraq ci fossero armi di distrazione di massa



Ok, ma hanno dimenticato di visitare Biden


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La Russia entri nell'ottica che finchè non si ritirano, il resto del mondo occidentale rifornirà l'Ucraina.
> Non gli sta bene? Ci dichiarino guerra.
> Altrimenti tacciano e se la facciano andare bene, perchè la cosa non cambierà.
> Ci pensavano prima di aggredire uno stato sovrano, sti inutili pagliacci fuori dal tempo.


pensano di cambiare le cose con le minacce..ragionano proprio da criminali piu che da dittatori..

sono 3 mesi che fanno minacce su minacce...spostano missili..fanno esercitazioni..allusioni..ecc

che brutta fine Putin..è diventato un Kim Jong Un qualunque...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo per me è lampante dall’inizio.


L'hai sempre detto, all'inizio non pensavo ma ora ne son convinto pure io


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'hai sempre detto, all'inizio non pensavo ma ora ne son convinto pure io



Gli USA non si sono mai fatti scrupoli nell’utilizzare gente molto peggio di Zelensky per perseguire i propri interessi spacciando il tutto come esportazione di democrazia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tiro ad indovinare dove andranno ?



Pare che l'Italia per i delinquenti sia un bellissimo posto.
Del resto,siamo gli unici al mondo a negare il reddito ad un ragazzo/a perchè,disoccupati,risultano a carico dei genitori,per poi regalare il reddito anche persone senza arte ne parte come Bingo Bongo,il congolese sbarcato 3 giorni fa.
O agli amici rumeni che riescono ad ottenerlo senza mai aver messo piede in Italia 

Chissà,per gli ucraini sarà una scelta difficilissima


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

*Commissione crimini di guerra della Repubblica Popolare di Donetsk:*

*"Verranno processati Turchynov, Poroshenko, Zelensky come mandanti di crimini di guerra in Donbass dal 2014"


Ucraina risponde con l'oligarca dell'opposizione:

"Medvechuck a processo rischia 15 anni e beni espropriati"*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Il segretario generale della Nato ha dichiarato che quella in Ucraina sarà una guerra a lungo termine e che spetta all'Ucraina decidere se cedere territorio alla Russia per negoziare la fine della guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il segretario generale della Nato ha dichiarato che quella in Ucraina sarà una guerra a lungo termine e che spetta all'Ucraina decidere se cedere territorio alla Russia per negoziare la fine della guerra.



E certo, come chi vende cappelli spera che continui a nascere gente con la testa.

Come già detto, finita questa guerra bisognerà cominciare a farne una con gli alieni.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo, come chi vende cappelli spera che continui a nascere gente con la testa.
> 
> *Come già detto, finita questa guerra bisognerà cominciare a farne una con gli alieni.*


Beh li accoglieremo per come si meritano


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo, come chi vende cappelli spera che continui a nascere gente con la testa.
> 
> Come già detto, finita questa guerra bisognerà cominciare a farne una con gli alieni.


Tu scherzi ma andrà a finire così


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma andrà a finire così



Io sono tranquillo perché gli alieni - se esistessero- non avrebbero nulla da guadagnarci conquistando la Terra


----------



## gabri65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono tranquillo perché gli alieni - se esistessero- non avrebbero nulla da guadagnarci conquistando la Terra



Come no. Son peggio dei russi, vogliono impadronirsi di tutta l'Europa, anche loro cominceranno con l'Ucraina, poi la Polonia, poi qui, poi là. Ma noi faremo andare avanti il prode Bidet con tutta la ciurma NATO per difendere i confini occidentali dalla vile minaccia.

Gli metteremo sanzioni pesanti, gli mandiamo in default, non avranno più energia per alimentare i loro raggi laser.

Pagheremo un po' più di tasse, ma ne varrà la pena.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma andrà a finire così



No no, non scherzo. E' da un po' che lo dico.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2022)

Biden manda le armi... Ok andiamo a vedere la lista:

4 (QUATTRO) lanciarazzi nerfati (potrebbero lanciare razzi a lunga Gittata ma verranno inviati solo razzi a media Gittata) 
4 vecchi elicotteri di origine russa che erano destinati all Afghanistan. 
1000 Javelin (che in questa fase della guerra sono praticamente inutili) 
Stop. Povera Ukraina.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono tranquillo perché gli alieni - se esistessero- non avrebbero nulla da guadagnarci conquistando la Terra


non cominciare anche tu con: '' a chi giova ??"  Si sa che Bill gates e Bezos ci guadagnerebbero da una conquista aliena


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No no, non scherzo. E' da un po' che lo dico.


Allora non sono l'unico pazzo a crederci ahaha
Davvero penso che tra qualche decina di anni dichiareranno la loro esistenza!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non cominciare anche tu con: '' a chi giova ??"  Si sa che Bill gates e Bezos ci guadagnerebbero da una conquista aliena



Sono gli alieni che ci perderebbero


----------



## Andris (3 Giugno 2022)

*Hillary Clinton:

"Putin non accetta critiche, specie dalle donne.

Ha una fiducia messianica in se stesso e nella creazione della nuova Russia imperiale

Stupita dalla resistenza ucraina, non dall'invasione russa"*


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Hillary Clinton:
> 
> "Putin non accetta critiche, specie dalle donne.
> 
> ...



Il marito Bill aveva tutt’altra considerazione delle donne …


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come no. Son peggio dei russi, vogliono impadronirsi di tutta l'Europa, anche loro cominceranno con l'Ucraina, poi la Polonia, poi qui, poi là. Ma noi faremo andare avanti il prode Bidet con tutta la ciurma NATO per difendere i confini occidentali dalla vile minaccia.
> 
> Gli metteremo sanzioni pesanti, gli mandiamo in default, non avranno più energia per alimentare i loro raggi laser.
> 
> *Pagheremo un po' più di tasse, ma ne varrà la pena*.


"costi quel che costi" cit, "qualche sacrificio per salvare zelecoso é doveroso farlo" multicit. 

Su bidet... Beh, " la fine di un incubo" no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Hillary Clinton:
> 
> "Putin non accetta critiche, specie dalle donne.
> 
> ...


N'altra che meriterebbe solo di vedere crescere le margherite dalla parte delle radici


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Il Segretario di Stato USA ha dichiarato che gli USA e gli alleati non vogliono una guerra lunga per danneggiare Russia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Segretario di Stato USA ha dichiarato che gli USA e gli alleati non vogliono una guerra lunga per danneggiare Russia.


Certo, ed io non voglio fare la tripletta con la Leotta, la Leone e la Cook


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo, ed io non voglio fare la tripletta con la Leotta, la Leone e la Cook


Sei meno credibile di loro che hanno davvero la faccia come il c…


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei meno credibile di loro che hanno davvero la faccia come il c…


L'ho fatta fuori dal vasino vero?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che dei dirigenti degli Usa si sono incontrati nelle ultime settimane con i colleghi europei e della GB per discutere un possibile quadro per il cessate il fuoco e per la fine della guerra in Ucraina con un accordo negoziato. Tra i temi in discussione ci sarebbe stato il piano in quattro punti proposto dall’Italia il mese scorso. L’Ucraina non è coinvolta direttamente, nonostante l’impegno USA a non decidere nulla sull’Ucraina senza l’Ucraina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Giugno 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Allora non sono l'unico pazzo a crederci ahaha
> Davvero penso che tra qualche decina di anni dichiareranno la loro esistenza!


L'hanno già fatto


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Il negoziatore dell‘ Ucraina, David Arakhamia, ha affermato che Kiev vuole rafforzare le sue posizioni sul terreno grazie alla fornitura di armi da parte dell’Occidente prima di riprendere i colloqui di pace con la Russia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il negoziatore dell‘ Ucraina, David Arakhamia, ha affermato che Kiev vuole rafforzare le sue posizioni sul terreno grazie alla fornitura di armi da parte dell’Occidente prima di riprendere i colloqui di pace con la Russia.


Nel frattempo gli radono al suolo le città, contento zelescone santo padre contenti tutti


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo gli radono al suolo le città, contento zelescone santo padre contenti tutti



Questi non hanno capito che più tempo aspettano più territori perderanno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi non hanno capito che più tempo aspettano più territori perderanno.


Questo é puro esibizionismo, non vinceranno mai e il 20% dei loro territori é già in mano russa, si fosse arreso subito il pagliaccio o morti sarebbero stati la metà. Ma il suo padrone non vuole


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo é puro esibizionismo, non vinceranno mai e il 20% dei loro territori é già in mano russa, si fosse arreso subito il pagliaccio o morti sarebbero stati la metà. *Ma il suo padrone non vuole*



È ovvio che non vuole, ha i suoi interessi e comunque i morti e le distruzioni non sono a casa sua.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È ovvio che non vuole, ha i suoi interessi e comunque i* morti e le distruzioni non sono a casa sua.*


Come sempre quando ci sono di mezzo loro, i protettori della pace nel mondo


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2022)

*Biden disorientato nel suo Delaware:*
*
"Niente sull’Ucraina, senza l’Ucraina. 
E’ il loro territorio.
Non dirò loro cosa devono fare e cosa non devono fare

Solo Kiev può decidere se cedere o meno parte del suo territorio per arrivare alla pace con Mosca e porre fine alla guerra.
A un certo punto, dovrà esserci un “accordo fra Russia e Ucraina. *
*Cosa comporterà, non sono in grado di dirlo"*


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2022)

*Panico presidenziale
Biden e consorte lasciano immediatamente la loro residenza in Delaware.
Un piccolo velivolo privato era entrato nello spazio aereo presidenziale involontariamente facendo scattare l'allarme terrorismo.

Arrivati i caccia che l'hanno scortato fuori dalla zona rossa.
Sembra non fosse sintonizzato sul canale radio giusto e non sapesse del divieto, ma verrà interrogato dai servizi segreti*


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden disorientato nel suo Delaware:*
> 
> *"Niente sull’Ucraina, senza l’Ucraina.
> E’ il loro territorio.
> ...



Forse Putin non sta bene ma pure Biden ha qualche problema…


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2022)

Secondo il Ministro degli Esteri della Russia l'occidente impedisce all'Ucraina di negoziare.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden disorientato nel suo Delaware:*
> 
> *"Niente sull’Ucraina, senza l’Ucraina.
> E’ il loro territorio.
> ...


Che Biden abbia bisogno di qualcuno pure per portarlo in bagno mi sembra chiaro, anzi lo sa il mondo intero... Ma in questo caso non vedo perché si parla di disorientamento.
Ha detto cose giustissime. Quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che Biden abbia bisogno di qualcuno pure per portarlo in bagno mi sembra chiaro, anzi lo sa il mondo intero... Ma in questo caso non vedo perché si parla di disorientamento.
> Ha detto cose giustissime. Quale sarebbe il problema?


fino a ieri si sono opposti ad ogni discussione sui territori da cedere...


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fino a ieri si sono opposti ad ogni discussione sui territori da cedere...


Alla fine e giustamente l'Ucraina che dovrà decidere.
Quindi e molto meglio che la pensi così pure nonno Biden.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Panico presidenziale
> Biden e consorte lasciano immediatamente la loro residenza in Delaware.
> Un piccolo velivolo privato era entrato nello spazio aereo presidenziale involontariamente facendo scattare l'allarme terrorismo.
> 
> ...


Putin ara anche impazzito, così coe considero folle chiunque inizi una guerra, ma chi si affida a sto scemo del villaggio é da TSO pure lui


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse Putin non sta bene ma pure Biden ha qualche problema…


"La fine di un incubo" cit.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Io ormai seguo molto poco della cronaca di questa guerra, non ho più l'attenzione che avevo prima, ma ho la sensazione che molto gradualmente (e specifico molto) un po' tutti stanno allontanandosi da Zelensky.
Sì, gli USA e l'ubriacone continuano a supportarlo, ma se poi andate alla sostanza si capisce che non c'è più la stessa voglia di prima di sostenerlo. Fanno girare un po' di armi per affari personali, le faranno girare ancora per un paio di mesi, ma il tempo del compromesso si avvicina.

Prima o poi Zelensky accetterà un negoziato per mollare qualche terra, poi bisognerà capire cosa faranno dall'altra parte ( non ecluderei un nuovo assalto a Kiev dopo il Donbass, se capiscono che c'è della fiacca occidentale).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ormai seguo molto poco della cronaca di questa guerra, non ho più l'attenzione che avevo prima, ma ho la sensazione che molto gradualmente (e specifico molto) un po' tutti stanno allontanandosi da Zelensky.
> Sì, gli USA e l'ubriacone continuano a supportarlo, ma se poi andate alla sostanza si capisce che non c'è più la stessa voglia di prima di sostenerlo. Fanno girare un po' di armi per affari personali, le faranno girare ancora per un paio di mesi, ma il tempo del compromesso si avvicina.
> 
> Prima o poi Zelensky accetterà un negoziato per mollare qualche terra, poi bisognerà capire cosa faranno dall'altra parte ( n*on ecluderei un nuovo assalto a Kiev dopo il Donbass, se capiscono che c'è della fiacca occidentale*).



E questa notte bombe a Kiev...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Ho notato ora il logo ufficiale del Ministero della Difesa Britannico... lo hanno... "colorato"...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ormai seguo molto poco della cronaca di questa guerra, non ho più l'attenzione che avevo prima, ma ho la sensazione che molto gradualmente (e specifico molto) un po' tutti stanno allontanandosi da Zelensky.
> Sì, gli USA e l'ubriacone continuano a supportarlo, ma se poi andate alla sostanza si capisce che non c'è più la stessa voglia di prima di sostenerlo. Fanno girare un po' di armi per affari personali, le faranno girare ancora per un paio di mesi, ma il tempo del compromesso si avvicina.
> 
> Prima o poi Zelensky accetterà un negoziato per mollare qualche terra, poi bisognerà capire cosa faranno dall'altra parte ( non ecluderei un nuovo assalto a Kiev dopo il Donbass, se capiscono che c'è della fiacca occidentale).



Per me l’unico modo per finire questa guerra - che piaccia o meno agli USA - è che l’Ucraina ceda alcuni territori alla Russia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me l’unico modo per finire questa guerra - che piaccia o meno agli USA - è che l’Ucraina ceda alcuni territori alla Russia.



Dall'inizio che si diceva anche qui dentro.
Ma no,ehi,attenzione,bisogna uccidere un pò di russi,bisogna fargliela pagare per questo affronto e queste minacce.
Poi che i russi a loro volta uccidano x10 altri ucraini (tra cui molti civili),chissene.
Non importa agli ucraini stessi,figurati cosa può importare a noi.
Che continuino ad uccidersi a vicenda,basta che non rompano più le palle a noi come accade da troppi mesi con zelensky e kuleba.

Non volete cedere i territori ? Benissimo,combattete la vostra guerra fino a quando non creperete tutti per niente (tra l'altro crepano e perdono anche i territori,praticamente una sconfitta su tutti i fronti per far contenti quelli d'oltreoceano che non vogliono minimamente la resa)


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> _*Dall'inizio che si diceva anche qui dentro.*_
> Ma no,ehi,attenzione,bisogna uccidere un pò di russi,bisogna fargliela pagare per questo affronto e queste minacce.
> Poi che i russi a loro volta uccidano x10 altri ucraini (tra cui molti civili),chissene.
> Non importa agli ucraini stessi,figurati cosa può importare a noi.
> ...



Ormai sappiamo tutti che la guerra è in corso - senza attenzione mediatica- dal 2014 e che se qualcuno avesse voluto mediare non si sarebbe arrivati alla situazione attuale. Un allargamento del conflitto non conviene a nessuno ed è impossibile che la Russia rinunci ai territori conquistati. Ora è responsabilità dell’occidente farlo capire a Zelensky.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Sondaggi di circa due settimane fa


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Ma chiaro che non c'è più l'interesse di prima, no.

L'obiettivo è stato raggiunto e l'ideologia impiantata. Adesso ci stroncano di tasse e bollette, come se fossero poche quelle normali, e andiamo avanti così fino alla prossima emergenza (che arriverà a breve, un'altra variante pandemica o gli alieni), mentre noi affondiamo sempre di più.

Adesso la propaganda in TV è incentrata sugli effetti della guerra sui bambini, d'altra parte non sanno nemmeno dirci dove sono posizionati i russi sul territorio. L'importante è trasmettere subdoli messaggi caritatevoli per giustificare questo scempio, come sempre.

Anche qui dentro si è passati dalle telecronache in tempo reale alla normale informazione. Forse sarà perché la gente crede che la guerra è finita con la vittoria dell'Ucraina e il default della Russia.

Anche per questo non ho partecipato molto a queste discussioni, è tutto estremamente prevedibile.


----------



## vota DC (5 Giugno 2022)

E Mattarella che blatera che la lotta al cambiamento climatico si è fermata per via della guerra in Ucraina? Doveva incentivare il passaggio al green....si è concluso con una "diversificazione" dove si è trovato un modo per prendere gas algerino pagando i russi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Putin ha dichiarato: Punteremo nuovi obiettivi se arrivano ancora armi in Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin ha dichiarato: Punteremo nuovi obiettivi se arrivano ancora armi in Ucraina.


''Noi'' ultimamemente ci stiamo facendo volere bene


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ''Noi'' ultimamemente ci stiamo facendo volere bene



Non credo si riferisse ad altre nazioni. Secondo me intende dire che potrebbe portare degli attacchi a tutta l’Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Il Presidente del Parlamento ungherese ha affermato che Zelensky ha disturbi mentali per la sua richiesta di armi ai leader internazionali. Il portavoce del ministero degli Esteri dell’Ucraina ha replicato accusando i politici ungheresi di continuare a gettare fango sull’Ucraina aggiungendo che l’Ungheria si è collocata storicamente dalla parte del male.​


----------



## Andris (5 Giugno 2022)

*Conte Magno imperatore d'Europa:*

* "Abbiamo dimostrato, durante i primi mesi della pandemia, che l'Italia ha le carte in regola per guidare e indirizzare l'Europa.
Grazie a quel lavoro abbiamo il Recovery, invece del Mes e della troika

Ora possiamo essere protagonisti sulla guerra: basta riarmo Ucraina ed escalation militare. 
Vogliamo che Draghi sia protagonista in Europa: non per proporre la pace, ma per imporla". *


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente del Parlamento ungherese ha affermato che Zelensky ha disturbi mentali per la sua richiesta di armi ai leader internazionali. Il portavoce del ministero degli Esteri dell’Ucraina ha replicato accusando i politici ungheresi di continuare a gettare fango sull’Ucraina aggiungendo che l’Ungheria si è collocata storicamente dalla parte del male.​



Ma che razza di imbranati, vi stanno aiutando, mi sembra.

Mica vi gettano fango per denigrare, vi stanno fornendo armi da voi richieste.

Usate il fango fornito e tiratelo ai russi, fa molto male se preso in faccia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente del Parlamento ungherese ha affermato che Zelensky ha disturbi mentali per la sua richiesta di armi ai leader internazionali. Il portavoce del ministero degli Esteri dell’Ucraina ha replicato accusando i politici ungheresi di continuare a gettare fango sull’Ucraina aggiungendo che l’Ungheria si è collocata storicamente dalla parte del male.​



Ogni tanto ci vuole qualche europeo con il coraggio di schiaffare determinate affermazioni in faccia a tutti,in primis agli ugraini.

Il portavoce ucraino invece voli molto basso,dal momento che la collocazione dell'ungheria non è di suo interesse e spetta solamente agli ungheresi decidere da che parte collocarsi,non certamente a quello santificato che girava video in tutina aderente di pelle e tacchi a spillo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente del Parlamento ungherese ha affermato che Zelensky ha disturbi mentali per la sua richiesta di armi ai leader internazionali. Il portavoce del ministero degli Esteri dell’Ucraina ha replicato accusando i politici ungheresi di continuare a gettare fango sull’Ucraina aggiungendo che l’Ungheria si è collocata storicamente dalla parte del male.​


Se lo dicono gli ucraini sto totalmente con gli ungheresi


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte Magno imperatore d'Europa:*
> 
> * "Abbiamo dimostrato, durante i primi mesi della pandemia, che l'Italia ha le carte in regola per guidare e indirizzare l'Europa.
> Grazie a quel lavoro abbiamo il Recovery, invece del Mes e della troika
> ...


Non c'erano abbastanza clown in tutta sta faccenda, ci voleva per forza entrare pure lui


----------



## Andris (5 Giugno 2022)

*Der Spiegel:*
*
“Il servizio segreto tedesco ritiene che la resistenza ucraina potrebbe essere spezzata nelle prossime quattro o cinque settimane.
In una serie di briefing segreti degli ultimi giorni, gli analisti del BND hanno notato che i russi sono in grado di conquistare ogni giorno aree di territorio.*
* Il BND crede che le truppe russe possano prendere il controllo dell’intero Donbass entro agosto"*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto ci vuole qualche europeo con il coraggio di schiaffare determinate affermazioni in faccia a tutti,in primis agli ugraini.
> 
> Il portavoce ucraino invece voli molto basso,dal momento che la collocazione dell'ungheria non è di suo interesse e spetta solamente agli ungheresi decidere da che parte collocarsi,non certamente a quello santificato che girava video in tutina aderente di pelle e tacchi a spillo.



In Ucraina pensano che essere i pupazzi degli USA dia loro il diritto di giudicare gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Der Spiegel:*
> 
> *“Il servizio segreto tedesco ritiene che la resistenza ucraina potrebbe essere spezzata nelle prossime quattro o cinque settimane.
> In una serie di briefing segreti degli ultimi giorni, gli analisti del BND hanno notato che i russi sono in grado di conquistare ogni giorno aree di territorio.*
> * Il BND crede che le truppe russe possano prendere il controllo dell’intero Donbass entro agosto"*



Ma non doveva essere la Russia a perdere la guerra?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi stavo guardando la trasmissione di Giletti e pare sia successo qualcosa di grave. Hanno sospeso dopo i pesanti insulti di Sallusti alla RUssia, la Merlino si è alzata dalla sedia e ha cominciato a urlare "AIutate Massimo!!!!!!!"


----------



## pazzomania (5 Giugno 2022)

Oh signur
Guardatevi la puntata di non è l' arena di stasera.

Ho visto COSE PAZZESCHE

Giletti o è stato arrestato, o aggredito o un malore.

Era davanti al Cremlino a condurre!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oh signur
> Guardatevi la puntata di non è l' arena di stasera.
> 
> Ho visto COSE PAZZESCHE
> ...



Sto aprendo un topic!


----------



## pazzomania (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo un topic!



Si è sentito male 

Pensavo l' avessero arrestato per le frasi PESANTISSIME di Sallusti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Malore per Giletti in Russia durante "Non è L'Arena". Pesante attacco di Sallusti.



Malore per Giletti in diretta dalla Russia, accanto a Soloviev, durante la trasmissione di Non è l'Arena. Il malore è arrivato dopo un lungo intervento della Zakharova e una polemica di Sallusti che ha abbandonato il collegamento dopo aver criticato Giletti, definendo poi il Cremlino un palazzo...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Riccardo88 (6 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sondaggi di circa due settimane fa
> Vedi l'allegato 2459
> Vedi l'allegato 2460


Poco gradimento, perché le armi inviati agli ucraini sono pochissime in confronto a quelle che servono.
E poi la Nato che cosa ha combinato, pure Zelenski e Kuleba se ne lamentano un giorno si e l'altro pure. La Nato è inutile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Poco gradimento, perché le armi inviati agli ucraini sono pochissime in confronto a quelle che servono.
> *E poi la Nato che cosa ha combinato, pure* *Zelenski e Kuleba se ne lamentano un giorno si e l'altro pure. La Nato è inutile.*



Se è così inutile perchè questi due imbecilli frignano ogni giorno per entrarci ?
Ringrazino per tutte quelle ricevute "gratuitamente",anche se ben presto arriverà il conto da saldare e agli ucraini non lasceranno neanche le mutande (e non sto parlando dei russi  )


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Ucraina pensano che essere i pupazzi degli USA dia loro il diritto di giudicare gli altri.


Ma poi come si permettono loro di giudicare che sono feccia?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Poco gradimento, perché le armi inviati agli ucraini sono pochissime in confronto a quelle che servono.
> E poi la Nato che cosa ha combinato, pure Zelenski e Kuleba se ne lamentano un giorno si e l'altro pure. La Nato è inutile.



Secondo me hanno poco gradimento perché gli effetti economici della guerra, che gli USA si ostinano a voler continuare a spese dei poveri ucraini, li stiamo pagando noi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva essere la Russia a perdere la guerra?


Hanno finito i missili al terzo giorno e sono in default


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se è così inutile perchè questi due imbecilli frignano ogni giorno per entrarci ?
> Ringrazino per tutte quelle ricevute "gratuitamente",anche se ben presto arriverà il conto da saldare e agli ucraini non lasceranno neanche le mutande (e non sto parlando dei russi  )



Sicuro che vogliono entrarci loro? Non è che sono gli USA a volerli dentro per altri scopi?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

Lavrov, Ministro degli Esteri della Russia: più sarà lunga gittata delle armi fornite a Kiev, più avanzeremo.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lavrov, Ministro degli Esteri della Russia: più sarà lunga gittata delle armi fornite a Kiev, più avanzeremo.


Ci sta, ad azione corrisponde reazione.

Purtroppo l' eterno dilemma: aiutare l' Ucraina oggi, per far si che alla Russia non salti in mente di attaccare un paese Baltico o Polonia o Romania ( e li la Nato dovrebbe per forza entrare in qualche maniera con le ovvie conseguenze) oppure non aiutarla troppo?

Ai posteri l' ardua sentenza.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sta, ad azione corrisponde reazione.
> 
> Purtroppo l' eterno dilemma: aiutare l' Ucraina oggi, per far si che alla Russia non salti in mente di attaccare un paese Baltico o Polonia o Romania ( e li la Nato dovrebbe per forza entrare in qualche maniera con le ovvie conseguenze) oppure non aiutarla troppo?
> 
> Ai posteri l' ardua sentenza.



L’Ucraina è stata aiutata nei limiti del possibile. Ora tocca a Zelensky capire che andare avanti porterà solo a peggiorare le cose per l’Ucraina.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Giugno 2022)

ma l'avete vista la figura barbina che ha fatto la7 con la zakharova ???


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2022)

Seriamente hanno convocato l'ambasciatore russo in Italia solo per rinfacciargli le dichiarazioni sui media italiani ?


----------



## vota DC (6 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Poco gradimento, perché le armi inviati agli ucraini sono pochissime in confronto a quelle che servono.
> E poi la Nato che cosa ha combinato, pure Zelenski e Kuleba se ne lamentano un giorno si e l'altro pure. La Nato è inutile.


Gli ucraini credevano di essere la nuova Finlandia....in realtà a inizio invasione c'erano più del doppio di ucraini a difendere rispetto agli attaccanti, con più esperienza (veterani della guerra in Donbass) e con linee lunghissime. Appena i russi hanno concentrato gli sforzi l'illusione è terminata e le armi della Nato hanno solo alimentato questa illusione senza però cancellare i fatti....gli ucraini lamentandosi di quanto sono difficili da usare le armi italiane hanno fatto la figura del bamboccio che perde pure con il cheat delle armi infinite e vorrebbe quello dell'invulnerabilità.


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2022)

ridicoli i tre paesi baltici che fanno i duri quando verrebbero conquistati tutti e tre insieme in mezza giornata
nel fine settimana si sono coalizzati per non far passare da quella parte il volo di stato di Lavrov in Serbia.
e la Svezia dal punto di vista militare è inutile quanto loro, infatti non sarebbero mai dovuti entrare nella NATO
l'unica differenza è che in quei tre paesi non esiste una coscienza civica forte e quindi possono essere usati come vogliono dalla NATO, mentre gli svedesi metterebbero in chiaro subito che non vogliono soldati stranieri fissi sul proprio territorio figuriamoci armi distruttive come per Norvegia e Danimarca


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2022)

*partiti i processi nella Repubblica Popolare di Donetsk a mercenari e membri di Azov, rischio condanna a morte secondo le leggi vigenti
anche i due britannici catturati alla sbarra*


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2022)

*Erdogan potrebbe avere risolto parzialmente la questione grano, almeno per il porto di Odessa.*

*I turchi smineranno l'area e poi scorteranno le navi fino alle acque neutrali, ma ci vorrà un mese forse.
Avranno il coordinamento a Istanbul*

*Mercoledì dovrebbe essere ufficializzato alla presenza di Lavrov ad Ankara*


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2022)

se confermato, ennesima figuraccia degli occidentali
pensare fino a qualche giorno fa che parlavano di mandare le navi senza decidere con Turchia e Russia...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini credevano di essere la nuova Finlandia....in realtà a inizio invasione c'erano più del doppio di ucraini a difendere rispetto agli attaccanti, con più esperienza (veterani della guerra in Donbass) e con linee lunghissime. Appena i russi hanno concentrato gli sforzi l'illusione è terminata e le armi della Nato hanno solo alimentato questa illusione senza però cancellare i fatti....gli ucraini lamentandosi di quanto sono difficili da usare le armi italiane hanno fatto la figura del bamboccio che perde pure con il cheat delle armi infinite e vorrebbe quello dell'invulnerabilità.


Va beh non è sta gran strategia quella russa.

Radi al suolo, avanzi, radi al suolo, avanzi, radi al suolo, avanzi.

Per carità, ognuno se la gioca con le armi che ha, e la Russia ha la supremazia negli armamenti.

Ma sono passati da "salvare il donbass" a "cittadini del donbass, spostatevi e sarete salvi"


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

*Medvedev, ex presidente ed ora vice presidente Consiglio nazionale di sicurezza, su telegram:*

*"Mi chiedono spesso perché i miei post su Telegram sono così duri. 
La risposta è che li odio 
Sono bast.ardi e degenerati.*
*Vogliono la morte per noi, per la Russia. *
*E finché sarò vivo farò il possibile perché spariscano"*


"il sostituto di Putin sarà migliore per l'Occidente" cit.**


----------



## Swaitak (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev, ex presidente ed ora vice presidente Consiglio nazionale di sicurezza, su telegram:*
> 
> *"Mi chiedono spesso perché i miei post su Telegram sono così duri.
> La risposta è che li odio
> ...


e come lui ce ne saranno altri 500 li ai piani alti, hai voglia ad aspettare il cancro di Putin


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev, ex presidente ed ora vice presidente Consiglio nazionale di sicurezza, su telegram:*
> 
> *"Mi chiedono spesso perché i miei post su Telegram sono così duri.
> La risposta è che li odio
> ...


'mazza se stanno fuori di capoccia.

Soggetti davvero pericolosissimi.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 'mazza se stanno fuori di capoccia.
> 
> Soggetti davvero pericolosissimi.


sono quattro mesi che lo sentono verso di loro...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono quattro mesi che lo sentono verso di loro...


Pari pari...


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev, ex presidente ed ora vice presidente Consiglio nazionale di sicurezza, su telegram:*
> 
> *"Mi chiedono spesso perché i miei post su Telegram sono così duri.
> La risposta è che li odio
> ...


Sto tappetino avatar dell'altro scemo ha preso la pillola del coraggio? 
Sarebbe sublime che la popolazione in blocco si rompa le scatole e li vada a prendere nella fogna in cui sono infilati. 

Ma da bravi vigliacchi avvelenano l'opposizione, o la costringono alla fuga dal paese


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto tappetino avatar dell'altro scemo ha preso la pillola del coraggio?
> Sarebbe sublime che la popolazione in blocco si rompa le scatole e li vada a prendere nella fogna in cui sono infilati.
> 
> Ma da bravi vigliacchi avvelenano l'opposizione, o la costringono alla fuga dal paese


Hai una visione distorta dalla propaganda occidentale sul punto.


----------



## Riccardo88 (7 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto tappetino avatar dell'altro scemo ha preso la pillola del coraggio?
> Sarebbe sublime che la popolazione in blocco si rompa le scatole e li vada a prendere nella fogna in cui sono infilati.
> 
> Ma da bravi vigliacchi avvelenano l'opposizione, o la costringono alla fuga dal paese


Che muoiano lui e il suo padrone.
Minacce di stampo mafioso ripetute in continuazione dal primo giorno del conflitto.
Minacciare l'estinzione dell'intero genere umano, perché di questo si tratta in caso di conflitto nucleare, solo mostra di che cancro il mondo ha a che fare. 
Prima o poi capiterà, con psicopatici simili al potere, che il bottone verrà premuto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva essere la Russia a perdere la guerra?


Ma no tranquillo, zelecoso ad agosto siederà al Cremlino


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

*New York Times:

"Le nuove armi USA non sono conosciute dagli ucraini, si ricorre a Google Translate per cercare di capire
La formazione necessaria è molto più lenta dell'arrivo delle armi"*


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

*ministro Difesa russo:*

*"Il 97% del territorio di Lugansk è denazificato e sotto controllo russo"*


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

*Governo svedese si salva dalla sfiducia sulla criminalità migrante in parlamento grazie al voto della deputata originaria curda.
In cambio promessa di non cedere alle richieste turche per avere il via libera alla NATO*


questa mi ricorda quando i grillini votarono la fiducia a Von der Leyen urlando "decisivi, vigileremo" e poi si sa come sia finita...


----------



## Swaitak (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times:
> 
> "Le nuove armi USA non sono conosciute dagli ucraini, si ricorre a Google Translate per cercare di capire
> La formazione necessaria è molto più lenta dell'arrivo delle armi"*


" 1)assicurarsi che la canna del fucile non sia ostruita con un ispezione visiva
2) premere il grilletto "


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times:
> 
> "Le nuove armi USA non sono conosciute dagli ucraini, si ricorre a Google Translate per cercare di capire
> La formazione necessaria è molto più lenta dell'arrivo delle armi"*



Se devono ricorrere a google translate,ignoranti come sono,spareranno dalla parte opposta al bersaglio o si faranno direttamente saltare in aria.
Tanto Google translate è conosciutissimo per la sua incredibile precisione nel tradurre testi con miliardi di tecnicismi


----------



## Swaitak (7 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se devono ricorrere a google translate,ignoranti come sono,spareranno dalla parte opposta al bersaglio o si faranno direttamente saltare in aria.
> Tanto Google translate è conosciutissimo per la sua incredibile precisione nel tradurre testi con miliardi di tecnicismi


gli hackeroni si saranno già attrezzati per modificare le traduzioni


----------



## Devil man (7 Giugno 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2022)

apprendo che il Sig Medved ha detto che noi occidentali siamo "degenerati e bast..." olre che "li odio,voglio farli sparire"

beh..rispondo al Sig Medved con dei versi molto occidentali 

"Che hater che siete
voi ci volete morti
e moriremo...tranquilli moriremo..
ma non di sete..quindi versa il Clicquot"

(Noi siamo il Club; Club Dogo feat. Marracash)


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apprendo che il Sig Medved ha detto che noi occidentali siamo "degenerati e bast..." olre che "li odio,voglio farli sparire"
> 
> beh..rispondo al Sig Medved con dei versi molto occidentali
> 
> ...



La cosa curiosa è che qualsiasi russo con quattro soldi, viene in Europa a farsi bello.

Mi sa che non è che ci odiano, semmai rosicano.


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

*il vecchio trombone, eterno candidato presidenziale, Marcello Pera ammonisce Salvini:*

*"Non si può pensare di governare il Paese con posizioni di quel tipo in politica estera.*
*Spero che ci sia una riflessione da parte del leader della Lega. 
Mai mi sarei aspettato che la collocazione atlantista sarebbe stata messa in discussione. *
*Non capisco davvero cosa stia facendo Salvini"*


la maggioranza delle persone è contro le scelte USA, peraltro negli Stati Uniti stessi in primis, ma non si può dare seguito altrimenti i vecchi tromboni frignano
atlantista non è sinonimo di conformista...si rimane alleati ma non vuol dire avallare qualsiasi scelta americana


----------



## hakaishin (8 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times:
> 
> "Le nuove armi USA non sono conosciute dagli ucraini, si ricorre a Google Translate per cercare di capire
> La formazione necessaria è molto più lenta dell'arrivo delle armi"*


 
Dio Mio che trogloditi ignobili


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2022)

Erdogan ha dichiarato che ci sono terroristi nel Parlamento svedese ribadendo quindi il suo no all’ingresso di Finlandia e Svezia nella Nato.


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

*procuratore generale ucraino ammette le purghe zelenskiane:*

*"Dall'inizio della guerra su larga scala della Russia contro l'Ucraina, sono stati avviati più di 2.000 procedimenti penali per tradimento e collaborazionismo
Per quanto riguarda il tradimento abbiamo più di 250 sospettati (di cui, purtroppo, 73 sono agenti delle forze dell'ordine). *
*Ci sono già delle sentenze".*


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

*i mercenari stranieri si dichiarano parzialmente colpevoli per il crimine di svolgere attività terroristica al processo nella Repubblica Popolare di Donetsk
in caso di condanna, la sentenza sarà dai 15 anni all'ergastolo*


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

*governatore della parte ucraina della regione di Lugansk:*

*"E' possibile che dovremo ritirarci da Severodonetsk, città cruciale per il Donbass, che è bombardata h 24
Le forze russe ci sono 10 volte superiori, siamo accerchiati da tre lati e chiusi nella sacca della zona industriale.*
*Qui si combattono le battaglie più feroci
Poi resterà solo Lysychansk, separata da un fiume, in nostro controllo per quanto riguarda l'oblast di Lugansk"*


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

*Orsini ieri a Cartabianca:*

"*Mi sono sentito molto dispiaciuto per il Corriere. 
Ci sono milioni di italiani che non credono più al Corriere che ha scatenato una campagna di demonizzazione contro gli intellettuali liberi che si contrappongono alle politiche inumane del governo Draghi

Se Draghi non smentirà di aver chiesto di indagare su di me e altri intellettuali liberi. 
Se non smentirà affermerò che è un uomo non degno di essere il presidente del Consiglio

Se l'Occidente continuerà a dire che bisognerà solo inviare armi, Putin muoverà su Kiev e la distruggerà come ha distrutto Mariupol.
Noi dobbiamo lavorare sin da adesso per una soluzione diplomatica e accettare che bisogna fare concessioni territoriali che la Russia si è già fatta da sola*

La Russia in questo momento è come un toro impazzito che è stato infilzato tante volte.
L'Occidente ha inflitto molte umiliazioni e sconfitte alla Russia dal '91 ad oggi, e questa è solo una constatazione storica.
E' cresciuto poi dal 1999 con il bombardamento della Serbia da parte della Nato. 
Dal 1991 ad oggi la Russia non ha fatto altro che arretrare, l'Occidente non ha fatto altro che avanzare. 
Noi occidentali dobbiamo stare attenti a non fare altri errori

*Per ogni errore che l'Occidente farà, condanneremo a morte migliaia di civili e bambini ucraini.*
I miei obiettivi sono 3: salvare il governo di Zelensky, preservare un pezzo di Ucraina democratica che poi possa entrare nell'Ue, proteggere i civili. 
Se la Nato non chiuderà i cieli e non invierà soldati, ad un certo punto la Russia conquisterà tutto il Donbass.
A quel punto Putin farà un respiro profondo e cercherà di capire come l'Occidente si porrà nei confronti della Russia"


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Il Consigliere per la sicurezza nazionale della Casa Bianca, Jake Sullivan, ha dichaiarato che gli USA continueranno a fornire a Kiev le armi necessarie per vincere.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini ieri a Cartabianca:*
> 
> "*Mi sono sentito molto dispiaciuto per il Corriere.
> Ci sono milioni di italiani che non credono più al Corriere che ha scatenato una campagna di demonizzazione contro gli intellettuali liberi che si contrappongono alle politiche inumane del governo Draghi
> ...


Io comincerei a levarceli dai co****ni in Libia, sinceramente è inaccettabile che stiano occupando zone mediterranee così vicine. L'italietta deve svegliarsi e iniziare a pensare alla geopolitica, non possiamo credere di rimanere chiusi in una bolla rosa in eterno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Giugno 2022)

*L'ucraina nasconde informazioni di intelligence agli Stati Uniti :"Sappiamo tutto della Russia,ma sull'ucraina tanti punti ciechi"*
Kiev sta nascondendo informazioni agli alleati per non apparire più debole e interrompere il flusso di armi


----------



## vota DC (9 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io comincerei a levarceli dai co****ni in Libia, sinceramente è inaccettabile che stiano occupando zone mediterranee così vicine. L'italietta deve svegliarsi e iniziare a pensare alla geopolitica, non possiamo credere di rimanere chiusi in una bolla rosa in eterno.


In Libia è un casino perché il candidato pro Eni è sostenuto da Italia e Turchia mentre quello che vuole estromettere l'Eni da Francia, Regno Unito e Russia: la nato è da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *L'ucraina nasconde informazioni di intelligence agli Stati Uniti :"Sappiamo tutto della Russia,ma sull'ucraina tanti punti ciechi"*
> Kiev sta nascondendo informazioni agli alleati per non apparire più debole e interrompere il flusso di armi



Agli USA interessa la Russia, l'Ucraina è solo un mezzo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Agli USA interessa la Russia, l'Ucraina è solo un mezzo.



Certo,ma sarebbe utile anche avere informazioni precise sul campo di battaglia,cosa che l'ugraina ovviamente è restia a dichiarare  
Anche perchè i russi avanzano ogni giorno e molte delle armi occidentali o vengono distrutte sul campo di battaglia o direttamente "conquistate" dai russi (che a loro volta le utilizzano contro gli ucraini)

Comunque ultimamente anche la stampa ha smesso di raccontare le solite filastrocche sulla vittoria dell'ucraina e le notizie su zelensky iniziano (piano piano) a diminuire


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,ma sarebbe utile anche avere informazioni precise sul campo di battaglia,cosa che l'ugraina ovviamente è restia a dichiarare
> Anche perchè i russi avanzano ogni giorno e molte delle armi occidentali o vengono distrutte sul campo di battaglia o direttamente "conquistate" dai russi (che a loro volta le utilizzano contro gli ucraini)
> 
> Comunque ultimamente anche la stampa ha smesso di raccontare le solite filastrocche sulla vittoria dell'ucraina e le notizie su zelensky iniziano (piano piano) a diminuire



Gli USA fanno finta di non sapere. E' più conveniente sostenere che con l'invio di altre armi l'Ucraina vincerà la guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA fanno finta di non sapere. E' più conveniente sostenere che con l'invio di altre armi l'Ucraina vincerà la guerra.


Vedilo come interesse Nazionale nostro.

Se la Russia verrà fiaccata il più possibile, si abbassano le possibilità che gli salti in testa di attaccare nel Baltico.

Ergo si abbassano le probabilità di un conflitto con la NATO dove verrebbe coinvolta anche l' Italia direttament3e.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Vedilo come interesse Nazionale nostro.*
> 
> Se la Russia verrà fiaccata il più possibile, si abbassano le possibilità che gli salti in testa di attaccare nel Baltico.
> 
> Ergo si abbassano le probabilità di un conflitto con la NATO dove verrebbe coinvolta anche l' Italia direttament3e.



Mi risulta difficile molto vedere un nostro interesse nazionale in una situazione dove noi ci stiamo rimettendo ed altri guadagnando. 
Non sono un esperto di politica internazionale ma non credo che Putin attaccherebbe Paesi Nato.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi risulta difficile molto vedere un nostro interesse nazionale in una situazione dove noi ci stiamo rimettendo ed altri guadagnando.
> Non sono un esperto di politica internazionale ma non credo che Putin attaccherebbe Paesi Nato.


Boh, chi lo sa.

Meglio non rischiare, in nome della pace, no?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, chi lo sa.
> 
> Meglio non rischiare, in nome della pace, no?



Impossibile non correre alcun rischio. 
L'unica cosa sicura è che gli Ucraini ci stanno rimettendo più di tutti e, per me, chi guida i suoi alleati ha altri scopi.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i mercenari stranieri si dichiarano parzialmente colpevoli per il crimine di svolgere attività terroristica al processo nella Repubblica Popolare di Donetsk
> in caso di condanna, la sentenza sarà dai 15 anni all'ergastolo*


che sarebbe la repubblica popolare di donetsk?

non esiste...almeno sulle cartine non è segnata..esiste il Donetsk come regione..forse intendono quello


----------



## Milanoide (9 Giugno 2022)

Non esiste l'ucraina.
Non esistono gli ucraini.
Esistono solo i liberatoriZ, che il diavolo se li porti all'inferno


----------

